# Nature watch out of our window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

One minute it was calm and hot, 33°C and suddenly this arrived for 15 minutes then calm again, funny weather.
Thunder storms 3 nights in a row.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Humans have some understanding of weather anomalies, and wild animals can always hunker down in their burrows or whatever, but I can't help wondering what the farm animals out in the open fields must be thinking and if they are fearful.


----------

